
Where can I find a directory of machine learning consultants? - askQuestion
Googling &quot;Machine Learning Consultants&quot; turns up only a few websites ... there must be many more ?
======
tapioco71
yes us! [http://www.af-engineering.it](http://www.af-engineering.it)

------
grizzles
We do it: gregarious.com.au

